# :    3  (9 ) 2010.

## .

*,* *    3  2010*.        . 

       ,        .

 ,         2011    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    1  (.. 30  - ).    


2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    1  (.. 30  - )    

**  
1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14  ( ).     .

2.        . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    . 

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    1  (.. 31  - ).      .

4.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .

5.      . -1151006 ( :   135  16.12.09)    28 .   .

6.           . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    1  (.. 30  - ). ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          

7.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

8.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006  .     19.12.2006 N 179)   . .

9.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------


## GIZ

01.10.10 .         .   .   /  -    ,   ,      .   ?

----------


## JuliMora

*.*     !   !

----------

)))      ))))

----------


## .

.     ,         3

----------


## mariSSS

!

----------


## Helper-2005

!  :Smilie: 
.. .        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.              :Frown:

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


 -      :Wink: 
, *.*,  :Kiss:

----------


## Marfia

*.*  :yes: -,    !     .  :Sun:

----------


## Tuli

:slujeb:

----------


## VNA76

!  ,            .  ?

----------


## Feminka



----------

.

----------

(),   ,                  ()  ,         -     ( )                     .  
-      ?          ?

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b017.htm

----------

3 .  1?   2   .290, ..  .280   "  ,    "( ),   .290 "  ,      "    .

----------


## mariy201

> .     ,         3


+1

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b017.htm


.

----------

, ..      ,    "" ...    :Big Grin:

----------


## NastasiaD

> . -,    !     .





> .


+100  :7:

----------

?

----------


## .

21 ,     ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

**,   :yes:

----------

> 21 ,     , 
>   ?


  :yes: 

      -    

+  20

----------

> **,


       ?  :Smilie:      ?

  -    , ,    ,

----------


## .

,

----------

...  ""  :Smilie: 




> ?


 .

----------


## nata3355

?       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!! 
      3    ?   519   ((

----------


## .

**,       ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

:Redface: -  -

----------

.,

----------

.           .       3-   ?

----------

,  - 
  ,     .       .
    - ,     ?

----------

:  ,  ... ..   -  ?

----------


## _0505

.

----------


## .

> - ,     ?

----------

,      ()?  ?

----------

701   10.08.10       ,

----------


## mvf

> 


  /,   "".

----------


## Andyko

,     :Wink:

----------


## GAlinka_m

(      1)?
1.   /  ,
2./    - ..         

   -4   ,      ?

   -1       ,      ?  1 .

----------


## GAlinka_m

> -4   ,      ?


    :
" 7.        ,    
 -    ,         .         "" .
        ,      .       :
-       (             );
-    (             ,   ""     );
-    .         .         .       (  )  ,     " "   ,   ,   "  ,  ".     107       (             -        ).


      :
-   -   www.fss.ru -> " ";
-   -   www.pfr.ru -> " ".

     :
-     ;
-  ;
-      .
        ,        .      ,      ,        .         3 ."( .. 10 ,     ""  //  . 2010. N 13. . 32 - 37.)

----------

> 


      .

----------

,    -1  9     3 ???
!

----------


## GAlinka_m

, ,    ,  .
.2 .10  N 212-

----------


## 222

.
         ?
     .

----------

-    2010        ?

----------

> -    2010        ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=52818494

----------


## 222

!!!
         ?
     .

----------


## Lara'S

> 01.10.10 .         .   .   /  -    ,   ,      .   ?


    .   ?   ,  ?

----------


## .

*222*,          4  12

----------


## *

.

----------


## Alena2709

!  !

----------


## Katerina3783

28.09.2010. -       9 ?     . 
   -  ,     -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kroki

.     ,    ""      , ,   ..       .. .

----------


## Andyko

*Katerina3783*, 
...

----------


## Katerina3783

> *Katerina3783*, 
> ...


 :Redface:      .  ""  -      :Wow:   :Redface: 
    -          - .. 1 , ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Elenka2012

:         ,     .

----------

,       3 ,    ,     (   :Stick Out Tongue: )  ?    -  ,   ,    ?      ?

----------


## .

-1. 
    .

----------

:yes: 
 ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

20  ,

----------

?))

----------


## .

.     .

----------

-1   ,     "  "?     3  4?         ?  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> -1   ,     "  "?     3  4?         ?


   ,     .

----------

:yes: 
         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

20 ,     . . 80 .

----------

!!!   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Donna

.  , ,  .

----------


## .

*Donna*,         .          .

----------

.
  - , ,      .            ?   ,          ?

----------


## Lara'S

> .     ,    ""      , ,   ..       .. .


..     ,        ?

----------


## .

**,   ,         .       ,      .
       .

----------


## notstrelcov

!
       ()  3-        ,                ?

----------


## kreker

,   ,   ,     -    -1151085?

----------


## Kroki

> ..     ,        ?


, .     ,      1 .     .

----------

> **,   ,         .       ,      .
>        .


..      ?
       ,     ,       3 .?

----------


## .

.
    ,

----------

> ()  3-  
>       ,      
>           ?


     -    




> ,   ,   , 
>     -   ** -1151085?


  - .

----------

> ..      ?
>        ,     ,       3 .?



   1  2 . 2010 (  2009.           )       ,    (.1,.2, .6)     .       ?

----------


## .

?        , .   ( .6)     .       ,   .
  ,

----------


## Ingusya

!
, :  = .  .  . 2008 .     .    ,  . -     ?    ?

----------


## .

,   .    ,         .        ,      ,    .

----------

> ?        , .   ( .6)     .       ,   .
>   ,


,  ..     )))
        1  2 . -   -     ? 
    ?     ?
   :          (        ,     ) ,   2011   ,      ?

----------


## .

> 1  2 .


 ?    .    ?          ,    .        
      ,    .   ,   .

----------

> ?    .    ?          ,    .        
>       ,    .   ,   .


.. -  ((( (    ,           ) 
  ,   ,           . 
P/S    ( )   (  /   ) .
 1  2 .   , , . ( 1 .),  ()     1151085    .

 3 .     ( ):
1.     ()    1151001
2.    ,     .  -   ,         ,   ?
3.           1151006
4.   3 .,   1  2 .  ,    ?
5.    ( )

----------


## .

1.         ? 
2.       .    ,  
4.

----------

> 1.         ? 
> 2.       .    ,  
> 4.



      (    )    .   -         ,  /

----------


## .

...         1  2 .   ...  ,   .     .

----------

> 1.         ? 
> 2.       .    ,  
> 4.


   .

----------

> ...         1  2 .   ...  ,   .     .


     ?
   :       ,   .      ,    ,        -  ,       /,   ..?

----------


## Elenka2012

.        .   27.08.10 -  !      ?

----------

15   ?

----------


## mvf

- .

----------


## Katerina3783

-   (,   ) - -    ,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## glav

,       ?         ?

----------


## Katerina3783

> ?


 1-  :yes:

----------


## 1

> -   (,   ) - -    ,    ?


+         (     , ..   ,   )

----------

> ...         1  2 .   ...  ,   .     .


    )))
     ,      ,  ,   .    .    ,    ,    ,     ,      :Frown:

----------

14    28,  ,    ,   ,         . :Smilie:

----------


## arven

, ,         ,      . -.   -  .       ?

----------


## Larik

*arven*,  .    .

----------

> *arven*,  .    .


      ???    
    3 ,    27 ,      (   ,   ), (     - !!!)        .    ,    -? 
      .  ( ?),           .

----------

,     14  ( )?    15 ,  - ?  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

! http://www.klerk.ru/doc/184172/

----------

,    , ..      15 ,    ?

----------

, 3.09.2010 ,           ( ,      ),  2  .  ., .         ,   ?

----------


## .

**,    ,    .
** ,     .   1.

----------

!  :   29 , \    .
  , ,   , ,   ?     ...     ?

----------


## .

.
      . ,       . 
      ,       ,   .
      (  ?),     ,

----------

.     .
   ,        ?

----------


## inessp.87

!!     30 .        ..        ?

----------


## cleose

,      .
   ,   1    ,     , 
 9  ..   ,      9   ,    ?      ?

----------


## buxgalter

.
      ,    62.02 . ..    **      . 62.01.  62.02. 

    :      :    , ** .       ,    ,   , ,          62.01  62.02. 

     (     )?   -     ?

----------

!
     .
         ???

----------


## Andyko

;
    " "

----------


## .

*buxgalter*,     ,

----------


## buxgalter

> *buxgalter*,     ,


,     - - ( ) ?
      ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## buxgalter

, .
       ( )  ?

----------


## .

?  ?

----------


## buxgalter

> ?  ?


  :Frown: 
       ...

----------


## kreker

!    .  ,   .  .  .          1 :
1. -1
2.  ( )
3.  
4.    -1151085
5.  .  1

- ?

----------


## _0505

???         20     ???

----------


## mvf

,   .

----------


## kreker

> ???         20     ???





> ,   .


.     . .      .

----------


## mvf

.

----------

:   29  .\    .       .   ?      ?    ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> .     ,    ""      , ,   ..       .. .


-   
   :
http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/news.htm?id=11608

 ,   ,        (  -   )?

----------

> ,   .  .  . 
> 
> 5.  .  1
> 
> - ?


 2

----------


## .

*kreker*,   ?

----------

> 29  .
> \    .       . 
>   ?      ?    ?


    -   ,  ,   "",     
*         ?!     ?!  :Smilie: 

* *kreker*,    ;    ?

...

*.*,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## kreker

> *kreker*,   ?

----------


## .

20 ?

----------


## kreker

> * *kreker*,    ;    ?
> 
> ...
> 
> *.*,


  .  .  . .

----------


## kreker

> 20 ?


10 ..

----------


## .

,

----------


## kreker

> ,


!    :

       ?
  -1,   ,  ?

----------


## .

-1  .   ?     ,

----------


## kreker

> -1  .   ?     ,


 .     ?    ,    ?

----------

> ? 
>    ,    ?


  ""  :yes: ,    ,  " "

     -

----------

.   .      .  -  . , ,  . :
1.  ,      .
2.       ?  ?

----------


## .

1.  .
2.     .

----------


## miracle9

, ,          ,      ?
  ,         .

 :Wink:

----------

> ,         .


  -->  "  " -->  " "  ""

----------


## data

,      ()?  ?

----------


## 777

,       ,         ?

----------

!!!

----------

10  .,     .
  ,      (  ). +   (  2 ) + .
   .

 !!!!

----------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

,      ()?  ?

----------


## 1

,         -  . 


    ??   ??

----------


## .

.     .              :Wink:

----------


## 1

..   ???      ???     ...   ..))

----------


## .



----------

-14002      ? .

----------


## cleose

*.*,      - 121.

----------


## .

*cleose*,   ,   .

----------


## help_little_buh

*.*. , .       ,    .           1  1.2 (   )?      ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## help_little_buh

> .


  ( ?)

!

----------


## 777

,    - 155.

----------


## kreker

> 1.  .
> 2.     .


   .    - ,    ,      ? , ...    ,

----------


## kreker

?     .

----------


## .

*kreker*,   . ,       .

----------


## 010101

-    ,      ? (     )

----------


## .

,          :Embarrassment:

----------

, -1  9    ()    (4  )       .

----------


## 010101



----------

010101

----------

.
           .
 - ,       ,      (   ).    .

----------


## Katerina3783

**    24  -         -       :yes:

----------

*Katerina3783*, ,  .        ,      .   ,  .

*Katerina3783*, .

----------


## Katerina3783

> *Katerina3783*, ,


 :Wow:        -?

----------

,       :Embarrassment:

----------

,   3    , - .  -      .

----------


## kreker

-       ?     ...)

----------

> ?


   .              .

----------


## kreker

> .              .


  .   .    ?
   ,    ,  .

----------

> 


  1

----------


## kreker

> 1


       ..)

----------

http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php

----------

?   ?

----------

> ?   ?


 .  :yes: 

*   "-" ?!  :Embarrassment:

----------

?
        -   ?

----------


## .

.
  - .

----------

> .
>   - .


    .   -1    .

----------

> .   -1    .


-...  :yes: 

   ,   -

----------

> -... 
> 
>    ,   -


     .          ?    ?

----------

-:    ,
    -    :Smilie:

----------


## Katerina3783

> -:    ,


  :No:

----------

...      :yes:    .

----------

.

----------

,     ...       .

----------

> ?

----------

> 


    ,    .     . , -     ....
     ...(

----------

> ...(


  :Smilie:

----------


## Katerina3783

> -     ....


 :yes:      -

----------

> -


 ...))  -,         ?   , , , ,    ..

----------


## Katerina3783

> ?


      .          -    "",    :Wow:         - ..        :Redface:

----------


## kreker

,   .

    .       .     .  1?   0?

----------

> .  1


      ( ),         ,      .

----------


## .

1

----------

,        -1?

----------


## .

100    + 300-500

----------

